
We're Hiring Engineers All Wrong. Here's How HuffPost Evolved - acjohnson55
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alanjohnson/were-hiring-engineers-all-wrong_b_7973484.html
======
kuni-toko-tachi
Whiteboard exercises, homework, and pair programming are ridiculous ways to
test a candidate.

Code samples tell me more about an engineer than absurd and contrived and time
pressured tests that have no relationship to how real engineers solve
problems.

~~~
acjohnson55
Those are tricky though. What if someone doesn't have readily shareable code?
I'd argue that if you really deconstruct how you would be evaluating a
persons' code, you can probably get the same information by thoughtful
questions.

